# Order stripped A3 or wait for discounts?



## bobsmith872 (Apr 15, 2014)

What I want is a 2015 A3 2.0 quattro Premium with only Monsoon Gray paint added. According to the build tool that should result in MSRP of $34,300 (with destination charge). But all I can find in Texas are A3s with at least 2-3 packages added (Cold Weather, Aluminum Style, 18" 10-spoke wheels, etc). These bring the MSRP up to at least $35,790. Perhaps I am being cheap, but it bothers me to spend an extra $1490 on stuff I don't even want. I don't care about the Aluminum Style, we don't really need heated seats in Texas, and I prefer the look of the 5-spoke 17" wheels to the 10-spoke 18" wheels.

So it seems like I have 2 options:
1. Order a stripped A3 just like I want and pay MSRP. According to the dealer it will take 3-4 months to come in.
2. Wait until the dealers are willing to drop well below MSRP and get a $1490 discount on an A3 with the packages I don't care about.

Anyone know how long it will be before the dealers are willing to drop below MSRP on the A3? Will it probably be longer than 3-4 months?


----------



## analytics51 (Feb 22, 2014)

bobsmith872 said:


> What I want is a 2015 A3 2.0 quattro Premium with only Monsoon Gray paint added. According to the build tool that should result in MSRP of $34,300 (with destination charge). But all I can find in Texas are A3s with at least 2-3 packages added (Cold Weather, Aluminum Style, 18" 10-spoke wheels, etc). These bring the MSRP up to at least $35,790. Perhaps I am being cheap, but it bothers me to spend an extra $1490 on stuff I don't even want. I don't care about the Aluminum Style, we don't really need heated seats in Texas, and I prefer the look of the 5-spoke 17" wheels to the 10-spoke 18" wheels.
> 
> So it seems like I have 2 options:
> 1. Order a stripped A3 just like I want and pay MSRP. According to the dealer it will take 3-4 months to come in.
> ...


You're talking to the wrong dealers if they are not willing to discount. Just find one that will sell to you at "x" over invoice price and order exactly what you want.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Recommend waiting a bit, then find a dealer who can give discount on a special order. We don't know how supply/demand is working, too soon to say, but waiting will always swing towards the buyer's market. Maybe in the next 3-6 months one will hit your area as is. As history, I and many others got theirs 6-12 months after initial release for ~$500 over invoice - both off the lot and special ordered. And that was a very low volume situation. YMMV


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

KnockKnock said:


> Recommend waiting a bit, then find a dealer who can give discount on a special order. We don't know how supply/demand is working, too soon to say, but waiting will always swing towards the buyer's market. Maybe in the next 3-6 months one will hit your area as is. As history, I and many others got theirs 6-12 months after initial release for ~$500 over invoice - both off the lot and special ordered. And that was a very low volume situation. YMMV


Personally i was planning on buying one in Dec; dealers always like to move cars before the end of the year :thumbup:


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

caliatenza said:


> Personally i was planning on buying one in Dec; dealers always like to move cars before the end of the year :thumbup:


+1 - the worst time to purchase is March - June: tax returns infuse a lot of cash back into the economy. Used and new car prices both hold very strong during this time. July-September usually gets you good end-of-model-year deals and December is always great because the manufacturer wants to close out strong.

This year should be super competitive in the premium segment. I suspect that end of the year deals will be strong between Audi, BMW and Merc.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Try Paul Miller Audi in NJ. High volume dealer and discounted the car off the bat with out me asking $2500. All I asked for was a quote. Get the car shipped to you or get the quote and shop it around with your dealers in your area


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Travis Grundke said:


> +1 - the worst time to purchase is March - June: tax returns infuse a lot of cash back into the economy. Used and new car prices both hold very strong during this time. July-September usually gets you good end-of-model-year deals and December is always great because the manufacturer wants to close out strong.
> 
> This year should be super competitive in the premium segment. I suspect that end of the year deals will be strong between Audi, BMW and Merc.


ironically, i managed to get about $6k off of MSRP on my dad's loaded up Benz C250 back in March of 2013. I think at least out here in CA, it doesn't matter when you buy...dealers are always looking to move product ASAP.


----------



## The Car Czar (Apr 4, 2014)

My dealer found what I was looking for via locator (2.0, Glacier White, Cold Weather Package ... zat's it) and swapped cars with a dealer 160 miles away. Still got $900 off sticker, so assuming you have a few dealers nearby, this is very doable.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

There is not much markup in these cars, just like the original A3. So if its worth to you to wait for 4 months to order a car vs. saving maybe $500-900 then wait. but don't expect discounts more than $1,000 to be the norm. There just isn't the room in them for dealers to have incentive to offer big discounts.

on the other hand the CLA is sold out or on backorder and they are selling for MSRP. We all know the A3 is the better value so MSRP shouldn't be something far fetched for the A3.


----------



## bobsmith872 (Apr 15, 2014)

livestrong191 said:


> Try Paul Miller Audi in NJ. High volume dealer and discounted the car off the bat with out me asking $2500. All I asked for was a quote. Get the car shipped to you or get the quote and shop it around with your dealers in your area


I went to the Paul Miller website and found 2 Gray A3s with only the Cold Weather package. I asked for a price quote on one of them and they responded with the following price:
MSRP - $34,540 
SALE PRICE - $31,995

That is a really great deal! 

Unfortunately I would have to pay ~$1000 to ship it to Texas, I would have to pay the full price up front, I wouldn't be able to use my current car as a trade in, and I wouldn't get a tax break on my trade in. Roughly it means ~$34k and a lot of extra work. If I lived closer to NJ, I would have driven up there and done a deal with them. But thanks for the info. Now at least I know how much some dealers are willing to drop below MSRP and I can use it to apply some pressure to the dealers around here.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, my dealer was not marking up the A3s at all. I think mostly because they had plenty of stock on hand...but then again I just wanted a 1.8 with cold weather, so they were willing to deal. :thumbup:


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

A couple of things, one, it looks like even with the A3 there is "Loyalty Bonus Cash" of $750 (for current Audi owners).

2nd, when going to CarsDirect http://www.carsdirect.com/build/options?zipcode=45231&acode=USC40AUC017A0&leadLightbox=true (who I have bought a car from previously) 

& spec out an A3 (color, Convenience, Premium Plus, Sport Package) I get a total discount off of MSRP of the $750 above. MSRP price of $38,195 & *Target price of $37,445*

When I spec out the A4 I would buy (color, automatic, Sport Package, Premium Plus) it shows a discount off of MSRP of $2,764 (includes Audi Conquest or Owner Loyalty Program discount of $1000 off) MSRP price of 41,795 and *Target price of $39,031*

If the Target Prices above are true (I haven't tried to get firm prices yet), I think many people will have a hard time buying the A3 for only $1,586 less than the A4. I understand the A4 is going away in a year but when I put the two cars next to each other $1600 doesn't seem like much of a split and I think others will agree. I also think A3 prices will come down as cars arrive in quantity because of the above.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

dmorrow said:


> A couple of things, one, it looks like even with the A3 there is "Loyalty Bonus Cash" of $750 (for current Audi owners).
> 
> 2nd, when going to CarsDirect http://www.carsdirect.com/build/options?zipcode=45231&acode=USC40AUC017A0&leadLightbox=true (who I have bought a car from previously)
> 
> ...


The A4 has a little more room of profit in it compared to the A3. It's also a 6 year old body and the discounts are slightly higher. this is no different than when the last A3 was out.


----------



## Trumpet Rider (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi all, Jose (Galo) here and.....I will be joining the A3 MQB crowd soon...just ordered a fairly plain 1.8 for my better half...will arrive in July sometime
Premium + cold weather package + rear air bags + chrome exhaust tips (okay, I'm allowed one bling item), a bit over $1600.00 under MSRP. No trade -simple deal.

If you can afford to wait, I say order what u want! You can better negotiate on a car the dealer knows will sit on their lot for less than a week...


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Why u guys going with the front drive 1.8 if the 2.0 get Quattro and better mileage? Wouldn't a stripped 2.0 be a better choice?


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

m3cosmos said:


> Why u guys going with the front drive 1.8 if the 2.0 get Quattro and better mileage? Wouldn't a stripped 2.0 be a better choice?


agree with the guy above. Not to sound like a tool, but either some of you are really cheap or missing vital brain cells. Why would you go with a stripped FWD in the states? In that case, I would recommend downgrading to an entry level vehicle altogether. A stripped Audi is worthless and a waste IMO


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Awww, be nice to the n00b :wave: At least it's a new member of the Audi camp. They could have gone all CLA.

I've seen that argument a dozen times, that a stripped Audi isn't an Audi etc. No logic there. Do you know this person's finances? Do you know their social standing, their psychology, anything? It's not any of your business. They buy what they want. Even at base level, it's decently equipped, goes quickly, gets good mileage, looks great and costs less than a 2.0TQ.

Of course if you spend more, you get more, and you can call it a better car. I agree, the difference from 1.8 FWD to 2.0TQ is a relatively small leap compared to its value. But not everyone can or will make that leap, and every A3 sale is a good thing for Audi enthusiasts. No need to beat up these people.


----------



## bobsmith872 (Apr 15, 2014)

dmorrow said:


> If the Target Prices above are true (I haven't tried to get firm prices yet), I think many people will have a hard time buying the A3 for only $1,586 less than the A4. I understand the A4 is going away in a year but when I put the two cars next to each other $1600 doesn't seem like much of a split and I think others will agree. I also think A3 prices will come down as cars arrive in quantity because of the above.


I test drove both of them, and I would honestly pick the A3 over the A4 even if they were priced the same. The A4 has more room and more features for the price; however, I found the A3 much more fun to drive. The A3 has enough room for me, has all the features I want, is lighter and faster.


----------



## Trumpet Rider (Apr 19, 2014)

DavidCz1992 said:


> agree with the guy above. Not to sound like a tool, but either some of you are really cheap or missing vital brain cells. Why would you go with a stripped FWD in the states? In that case, I would recommend downgrading to an entry level vehicle altogether. A stripped Audi is worthless and a waste IMO


Congrats, David....you indeed sound like a tool...
Your four posts certainly make you an Audi expert, as well... :screwy:

It's my wife's car. She's from southern climes. She won't drive in snow even if she had a Unimog. Quattro immaterial if the vehicle is not going to be driven in snow and/or in a sporting fashion -which she won't do. Plus, adds 200 lb to the car. 

Weather? Mehh. We have a set of snows for my Jetta TDI manual (Malone tune, 162 HP and 270 lbs ft of torque, 17 x 7.5 Goal wheels, larger RSWB and a few other tweaks) and that's our 'go skiing in Mt Hood/go anywhere in winter car'. Should we need snows on the A3, the ones for the Jetta will fit the A3 should we want to drive that in winter instead.

I am not cheap or missing vital brain cells. I fact, my aversion to bling in general suggests I am far smarter than those who spend $1.9k on Navigation when its free on your smart phone. And I'm not dodgy old fart either. I ride a Triumph which has seen more than a handful of track days. In 1980, I placed third in my country's pro rally championship. I may be an Audi noob, but I don't need four-wheel drive to drive rather quickly. Indeed, there have been more than a handful of Quattros that, on back-road bombing, have been humbled by my (je je je) DIESEL JETTA.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

bobsmith872 said:


> I test drove both of them, and I would honestly pick the A3 over the A4 even if they were priced the same. The A4 has more room and more features for the price; however, I found the A3 much more fun to drive. The A3 has enough room for me, has all the features I want, is lighter and faster.


+1.

The size of the A3 is perfect.


----------



## jubasa (Oct 15, 2010)

livestrong191 said:


> Try Paul Miller Audi in NJ. High volume dealer and discounted the car off the bat with out me asking $2500. All I asked for was a quote. Get the car shipped to you or get the quote and shop it around with your dealers in your area





bobsmith872 said:


> I went to the Paul Miller website and found 2 Gray A3s with only the Cold Weather package. I asked for a price quote on one of them and they responded with the following price:
> MSRP - $34,540
> SALE PRICE - $31,995
> 
> That is a really great deal!


I was curious about this as well, so I asked Paul Miller Audi for a quote on a base quattro with the cold weather package. MSRP $33,990, Sale Price $31,040. There are indeed some great deals out there already!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jubasa said:


> I was curious about this as well, so I asked Paul Miller Audi for a quote on a base quattro with the cold weather package. MSRP $33,990, Sale Price $31,040. There are indeed some great deals out there already!


Certainly. That's below invoice!


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Certainly. That's below invoice!


They do have a lot in stock. I think they are like the 2nd biggest Audi dealership on the east coast


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

livestrong191 said:


> They do have a lot in stock. I think they are like the 2nd biggest Audi dealership on the east coast


The fact that there's stock is concerning to me. I know Mercedes wasn't quite as quick out the gate with the CLA, but they had a hell of a lot more initial momentum than Audi seems to have.

Audi Central Houston had a pile of A3s on top of their overflow deck when I was in the area last week. I covered 1,700 miles through MS, LA, TX, and AR, in the past week, and I saw exactly one A3 on the road. I also saw exactly one CLA on the road, so this is far from substantial proof of anything, but... by contrast, the road is already littered with the hideous new Yukon and Tahoe/ 'burban. Again, not worth much, but we're surely not seeing the landslide sale of A3s that many of us think Audi expected to see.

I'll call it now with little more than circumstantial evidence- the A3 isn't moving.


----------



## DavidCz1992 (Apr 9, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> The fact that there's stock is concerning to me. I know Mercedes wasn't quite as quick out the gate with the CLA, but they had a hell of a lot more initial momentum than Audi seems to have.
> 
> Audi Central Houston had a pile of A3s on top of their overflow deck when I was in the area last week. I covered 1,700 miles through MS, LA, TX, and AR, in the past week, and I saw exactly one A3 on the road. I also saw exactly one CLA on the road, so this is far from substantial proof of anything, but... by contrast, the road is already littered with the hideous new Yukon and Tahoe/ 'burban. Again, not worth much, but we're surely not seeing the landslide sale of A3s that many of us think Audi expected to see.
> 
> I'll call it now with little more than circumstantial evidence- the A3 isn't moving.


Dan, it hasnt even been a month since launch, give it some time and I bet momentum will pick up. We just need the moronic non-enthusiasts that would buy stripped cars to clear launch stock for us true fans


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> The fact that there's stock is concerning to me. I know Mercedes wasn't quite as quick out the gate with the CLA, but they had a hell of a lot more initial momentum than Audi seems to have.
> 
> Audi Central Houston had a pile of A3s on top of their overflow deck when I was in the area last week. I covered 1,700 miles through MS, LA, TX, and AR, in the past week, and I saw exactly one A3 on the road. I also saw exactly one CLA on the road, so this is far from substantial proof of anything, but... by contrast, the road is already littered with the hideous new Yukon and Tahoe/ 'burban. Again, not worth much, but we're surely not seeing the landslide sale of A3s that many of us think Audi expected to see.
> 
> I'll call it now with little more than circumstantial evidence- the A3 isn't moving.



Since I have been looking around for a A3 I have noticed the movement in inventory has been painfully slow but the movement in price downwards has been welcoming


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DavidCz1992 said:


> Dan, it hasnt even been a month since launch, give it some time and I bet momentum will pick up. *We just need the moronic non-enthusiasts that would buy stripped cars to clear launch stock for us true fans*


Let me be clear- that's unwelcome tripe that isn't to be expressed here. Some of those "moronic non-enthusiasts" have joined the forum recently, and I expect that some of them will become enthusiasts. This forum is for all owners, not just those who feel that base models are inferior products purchased by unintelligent simpletons. Please keep this in mind when posting. :thumbup:

That said, I agree- it's only been three weeks, but I think all indications were that they were expecting to blow through stock fairly rapidly. Cars.com is still showing nearly 3,000 units. I do see a Prestige in there now, so there is some newer stock flowing in, but I suspect it's mostly stale relative to the units in that list three weeks ago. I'm anxious for the May 1 release of April sales figures, but I'm tempering my expectation with the knowledge that they may well "pad" the sales figure with fleet units as they did in February's reported sales figures.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> by contrast, the road is already littered with the hideous new Yukon and Tahoe/ 'burban. .


Dude, that new Yukon and Tahoe are pretty badass looking trucks. I'm not a big SUV fan, but I would seriously consider one of these if I were in the market.

As for momentum, we've got excellent stock up here in Northeast Ohio right now. One of the local shops I'm friendly with says that the car is moving, but not as fast as they expected. Shock, the item holding things back seems to be lease deals....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Travis Grundke said:


> Dude, that new Yukon and Tahoe are pretty badass looking trucks. I'm not a big SUV fan, but I would seriously consider one of these if I were in the market.
> 
> As for momentum, we've got excellent stock up here in Northeast Ohio right now. One of the local shops I'm friendly with says that the car is moving, but not as fast as they expected. *Shock, the item holding things back seems to be lease deals....*


Yah don't say...  

I think the Sierra and 'rado are fantastic looking vehicles; had they stuck with the same front ends for the SUV counterparts, I'd be all in. They jacked up the front ends on the SUVs, IMO.

I don't care for the new F150 for the same reason- the headlamps.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> Yah don't say...



My hope is that everyone at AoA is on the same page as corporate. AoA has been driving for stronger residuals and better brand equity these past 10 years, and avoiding the temptation to whore oneself out at the altar of cheap leases is hard to do - especially when the factory wants/needs you to move metal. 

I have no idea what the internal targets are for the car but I suspect that they're trying to find the 'natural' sales rate and to use it as a baseline. I find it hard to believe that too many people would switch from a CLA to an A3 due to supply limits on the Merc, and likewise the potential 2-series buyer isn't likely to be an A3 buyer due to coupe v. four door differences. 

I don't think the A3 is going to find its natural sales rate until autumn, anyhow. By that point the early adopters (sans S3 buyers) will have their fill and we'll have a good feel for how many sales the CLA, 2-series, heck even GTI, draw away. If I were a dealer I'd be really salivating over the Q3 launch anyhow.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Let me be clear- that's unwelcome tripe that isn't to be expressed here. Some of those "moronic non-enthusiasts" have joined the forum recently, and I expect that some of them will become enthusiasts. This forum is for all owners, not just those who feel that base models are inferior products purchased by unintelligent simpletons. Please keep this in mind when posting. :thumbup:
> 
> That said, I agree- it's only been three weeks, but I think all indications were that they were expecting to blow through stock fairly rapidly. Cars.com is still showing nearly 3,000 units. I do see a Prestige in there now, so there is some newer stock flowing in, but I suspect it's mostly stale relative to the units in that list three weeks ago. I'm anxious for the May 1 release of April sales figures, but I'm tempering my expectation with the knowledge that they may well "pad" the sales figure with fleet units as they did in February's reported sales figures.


i've already seen an A3 out on the road where i live and sales have barely started. That's a good sign in my city of about 350k people. It was months and months before i saw a CLA around these parts. I saw about 14 total Prestige cars in the Southern California area; it was 17 just a few days ago...so i think those models will sell pretty decently.


----------



## Trumpet Rider (Apr 19, 2014)

DavidCz1992 said:


> Dan, it hasnt even been a month since launch, give it some time and I bet momentum will pick up. We just need the moronic non-enthusiasts that would buy stripped cars to clear launch stock for us true fans



We take comfort in the fact that us moronic non-enthusiasts who ordered [stripped] cars that will be built and delivered months after the [new and hence, more problematic] launch stock was snapped up by the know-it-alls are getting cheaper, better built cars...
:laugh:


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

DavidCz1992 said:


> Dan, it hasnt even been a month since launch, give it some time and I bet momentum will pick up. We just need the moronic non-enthusiasts that would buy stripped cars to clear launch stock for us true fans


Thanks for the help. I was hoping someone would show up and tell others what they should buy.


----------



## The Car Czar (Apr 4, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Let me be clear- that's unwelcome tripe that isn't to be expressed here. Some of those "moronic non-enthusiasts" have joined the forum recently, and I expect that some of them will become enthusiasts. This forum is for all owners, not just those who feel that base models are inferior products purchased by unintelligent simpletons. Please keep this in mind when posting. :thumbup:.


Well said. I pretty much purchased a stripped 2.0, but as a decades-long enthusiast, I can't figure out what extra-$$ options you can tick for this car that do diddly for performance. Summer tires cost $0.00 extra. Drive Select and similar systems are in my experience multiple electronic renditions of The Emperor's New Clothes, and most instrumented road tests confirm this. Otherwise, you can add a couple grand in tech that will look pretty and sound pretty and keep you out of some trouble if you have no business driving in the first place. For that money I'd be looking at an S3.

I don't see stock moving very quickly in my area, either, FWIW. To-date the only A3 I've seen on the road is mine, reflecting off one of those mirrored buildings .


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

ProjectA3 said:


> The A4 has a little more room of profit in it compared to the A3. It's also a 6 year old body and the discounts are slightly higher. this is no different than when the last A3 was out.





jubasa said:


> I was curious about this as well, so I asked Paul Miller Audi for a quote on a base quattro with the cold weather package. MSRP $33,990, Sale Price $31,040. There are indeed some great deals out there already!


If the pricing above is correct it looks like there is a decent amount of profit built into the A3 and if they aren't moving at full or close to MSRP then the price will come down.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dmorrow said:


> If the pricing above is correct it looks like there is a decent amount of profit built into the A3 and if they aren't moving at full or close to MSRP then the price will come down.


7% is 7%. The invoice pricing we've seen seems to line up with Audi's tried-and-true "roughly 7%" markup above invoice to get to MSRP. I'm astonished to see them moving below invoice, but maybe some regions are already pricing aggressively to offset the egregiously hideous lease rates.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The Car Czar said:


> Well said. I pretty much purchased a stripped 2.0, but as a decades-long enthusiast, I can't figure out what extra-$$ options you can tick for this car that do diddly for performance. Summer tires cost $0.00 extra. Drive Select and similar systems are in my experience multiple electronic renditions of The Emperor's New Clothes, and most instrumented road tests confirm this. Otherwise, you can add a couple grand in tech that will look pretty and sound pretty and keep you out of some trouble if you have no business driving in the first place. For that money I'd be looking at an S3.
> 
> I don't see stock moving very quickly in my area, either, FWIW. To-date the only A3 I've seen on the road is mine, reflecting off one of those mirrored buildings .


Did you like what you saw? 

Excellent points. I'm excited about Drive Select, if for no other reason than the ability to make it ride like hell when I'm in the car by myself and ride like a land yacht, relatively speaking, when my wife is with me. That does, of course, require magride. Otherwise, Drive Select is only steering and throttle mapping; cool, but forgettable for most buyers, I imagine.


----------



## The Car Czar (Apr 4, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Did you like what you saw?


Danged ugly, I'm afraid. But when my wife drives it, it looks gorgeous. Maybe I'll take it to the dealer to sort this out .


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

I find it utterly ridiculous that someone is suggesting that one's option list determines how much of an enthusiast one is considered. 

Regarding pricing, don't forget the 6% off MSRP that ACNA members get. If not a member and buying in less than 6 months, a lifetime membership for $750 (for two people) will entitle the member to the discount immediately.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

The Car Czar said:


> Danged ugly, I'm afraid. But when my wife drives it, it looks gorgeous. Maybe I'll take it to the dealer to sort this out .


Nice self deprecating comment there :laugh:


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> 7% is 7%. The invoice pricing we've seen seems to line up with Audi's tried-and-true "roughly 7%" markup above invoice to get to MSRP. I'm astonished to see them moving below invoice, but maybe some regions are already pricing aggressively to offset the egregiously hideous lease rates.


Considering the car has been for sale for less than a month, if Paul Miller is already selling them below invoice then Invoice Price is really meaningless.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

TrueCar pricing on a Prestige A3 2.0, with Sport and Advanced Tech...

There have been 43 national sales so far, and some are already below invoice.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

our inventory is moving in Phoenix, AZ as well. slightly slower than expected but moving. I think we've sold around 11 or 12 already. 

keep in mind the initial offered cars were all pre-spec cars from Audi to dealerships. Cars starting to arrive in May will be cars that dealer ordered by themselves and options and equipment should be different. Audi also is figuring that 75% of A3 orders placed will be the 1.8T. What i find odd is that nearly all of the magazine/web reviews have been of the quattro and not the fwd car.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

ProjectA3 said:


> our inventory is moving in Phoenix, AZ as well. slightly slower than expected but moving. I think we've sold around 11 or 12 already.
> 
> keep in mind the initial offered cars were all pre-spec cars from Audi to dealerships. Cars starting to arrive in May will be cars that dealer ordered by themselves and options and equipment should be different. Audi also is figuring that 75% of A3 orders placed will be the 1.8T. What i find odd is that nearly all of the magazine/web reviews have been of the quattro and not the fwd car.


that's pretty good; i'm hoping audi can grab more potential CLA customers due to the CLA being sold out everywhere...


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

ProjectA3 said:


> our inventory is moving in Phoenix, AZ as well. slightly slower than expected but moving. I think we've sold around 11 or 12 already.
> 
> keep in mind the initial offered cars were all pre-spec cars from Audi to dealerships. Cars starting to arrive in May will be cars that dealer ordered by themselves and options and equipment should be different. Audi also is figuring that 75% of A3 orders placed will be the 1.8T. What i find odd is that nearly all of the magazine/web reviews have been of the quattro and not the fwd car.


ProjectA3 which Phoenix dealership do you work at? I bought my A4 at Peoria Audi and my previous before at North Scottsdale.


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

Dr Chill said:


> Regarding pricing, don't forget the 6% off MSRP that ACNA members get. If not a member and buying in less than 6 months, a lifetime membership for $750 (for two people) will entitle the member to the discount immediately.


Interesting about the 6% discount for ACNA members. You can get a year membership for $49 and you get the 6% discount after 6 months, seems like anyone who may be in the market for an Audi in the 6-12 month time frame should join. Though 6% is not that much, a lot of times you can negotiate more, but possibly not right when a vehicle comes back.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

HX_Guy said:


> Interesting about the 6% discount for ACNA members. You can get a year membership for $49 and you get the 6% discount after 6 months, seems like anyone who may be in the market for an Audi in the 6-12 month time frame should join. Though 6% is not that much, a lot of times you can negotiate more, but possibly not right when a vehicle comes back.


i was thinking to join ACNA pretty soon, and $49 isnt much at all from what the lady at the A3 event at my dealer was telling me. Seems like the benefits are pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

caliatenza said:


> i was thinking to join ACNA pretty soon, and $49 isnt much at all from what the lady at the A3 event at my dealer was telling me. Seems like the benefits are pretty good :thumbup:


I agree, the benefits seem pretty good for such a low membership price...

*Premier benefits and savings members can enjoy:*

15% discount on Audi Collection merchandise
10 to 15% discount on parts/service at participating Audi dealerships
Purchase your next Audi at 6% below MSRP once you've been a member for 6 months. Check out our member loyalty program
Participate in local and national events
Elite winter driving experiences in Austria and Ingolstadt Factory Tour, Finland, and Sweden
Exclusive access to Audi sponsored events such as national auto shows, 24 Hours Le Mans Fan Camp, American Film Institute events
Liberty Mutual home and auto insurance discounts
Up to 14.5% discount at Intercontinental Hotels
10% discount on Audi Sportscar Driving Experience, Sonoma, CA
Clothing, golf and car rental discounts
Share Audi passion with global network of enthusiasts
Award winning magazine, quattro quarterly

There are only some dealerships that take part in the service/parts discounts though: http://www.audiclubna.org/resources/Part-Service-Discounts


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

6% is 1% over invoice. Despite some of the deals we're hearing here, the Truecar figures aren't netting out to the street buying these cars at 1% over invoice. It's likely to be even less favorable for the street for the S3, so I'm still content with my invoice + 1% deal for my car.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> 6% is 1% over invoice. Despite some of the deals we're hearing here, the Truecar figures aren't netting out to the street buying these cars at 1% over invoice. It's likely to be even less favorable for the street for the S3, so I'm still content with my invoice + 1% deal for my car.


if you see my link, some purchases have been at invoice or even below, on the Prestige trim.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

I personally think Audi waited to long to Launch the A3 sedan. I went one week after the A3 launch to make a deal and the sales basically laughed at me when I was showing invoice numbers and where I wanted to be at. 2 weeks later I contact paul miller Audi got a quote but distance was a bit of an issue.A much closer dealer accepted the same quote who had the same color car and spec and gave me more for my trade and I am going to pick it up Saturday. My saving from my local dealer thats 5 miles away and the dealer I am buying from thats 3hours away $ 2700 (quote prices)


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> 6% is 1% over invoice. Despite some of the deals we're hearing here, the Truecar figures aren't netting out to the street buying these cars at 1% over invoice. It's likely to be even less favorable for the street for the S3, so I'm still content with my invoice + 1% deal for my car.


I wonder if the ACNA discount can be stacked with European Delivery...hmmm.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> if you see my link, some purchases have been at invoice or even below, on the Prestige trim.


I know- I saw it. That doesn't mean that all six configurations are, in cumulative terms, moving below invoice.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> I know- I saw it. That doesn't mean that all six configurations are, in cumulative terms, moving below invoice.


ah okay. I think the higher priced models will move closer to invoice; that's how it always is. I've realized that at least with luxury makes, its better to go for the higher priced model because usually you will be able to make a better deal on it.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> 6% is 1% over invoice. Despite some of the deals we're hearing here, the Truecar figures aren't netting out to the street buying these cars at 1% over invoice. It's likely to be even less favorable for the street for the S3, so I'm still content with my invoice + 1% deal for my car.


you've already arranged invoice+1%?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

MaX PL said:


> you've already arranged invoice+1%?


ACNA pricing, yes. My reservation states that I will receive ACNA pricing if available for the model. It's been nearly three months since it was written, so MY15 ACNA incentives have come into focus a bit more since that time.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

HX_Guy said:


> I wonder if the ACNA discount can be stacked with European Delivery...hmmm.


 Nope.

European delivery trumps any other discount. I looked into it on my car with supplier discount.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

I got mine today. Will post pics soon . I got a brilliant red black interior . Drove down south 3 hrs to pick it up and 3 hours back and trip was great. The ONLY thing I hate is how small the rear view mirror is. Must find a fix . Speeds varying 45mpg to 70mph on certain stretches I got 38.2 mpg avg. I have the 1.8L fwd model


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

livestrong191 said:


> I got mine today. Will post pics soon . I got a brilliant red black interior . Drove down south 3 hrs to pick it up and 3 hours back and trip was great. The ONLY thing I hate is how small the rear view mirror is. Must find a fix . Speeds varying 45mpg to 70mph on certain stretches I got 38.2 mpg avg. I have the 1.8L fwd model


Yeah the tiny rear view mirror was my one pet peeve when I test drove the 2.0...congrats btw!


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

a member of Audizine posted this:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/593734-Got-a-2014-A3-Premium-Plus-2-0-today!

its no rumor that they are selling under asking price.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I expect that nobody will be surprised when a 1.8T A3 is seeing a sub-$10,000 trade in value inside of six years.


----------

